# An NH90 helicopter crashed in the Bracciano Lake!



## v2 (Jun 23, 2008)

An NH90 helicopter, serialled MM81519 EI-202 of the 1 Gr Sq of the Italian Army based in Viterbo crashed on June 1, in the Bracciano Lake at 15.15L causing the death of Cap. Filippo Fornassi. The other 2 POB (People On Board) were rescued and survived the injuries...

more:NH90 crashes into Bracciano Lake during an airshow David Cenciotti’s weblog - the most visited Italian Aviation Blog


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow that sucks i wonder what happened to the people in the boat though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2008)

Holy ****! What happened to the people in the boat.

 to the fallen crew members. Whenever this happens it is a tragedy!


----------



## Célérité (Jun 23, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB5dSXZEBnY_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2008)

Just terrible.


----------



## Kruska (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks to me, that this pilot was giving a show over a public area and lost control of his helicopter due to risky maneuvering. Underestimating the approach towards the lake and therefore could not pull up anymore; maybe even irresponsible behavior, if not for some technical reason. 

Lucky nothing more happened. 

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, that did look irresponsible.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 24, 2008)

once again the axiom "there are old pilots and bold pilots but no old bold pilots


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2008)

Terrible stuff...


----------



## Kruska (Jun 25, 2008)

I find the following helicopter crash unbelievable!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdLIk9mn8l4_ 

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a tail rotor transmission failure. Any information?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah that was posted here a while back.

It looks like it was a loss of tail rotor thrust.

In the Blackhawks if we ever lost tail rotor thrust the emergecy procedure was to stay above 80 knots (I could be wrong with the speed, I need to get my checklist out to verify) and do a roll on landing.


----------

